

Would you buy more music if there was a reward to do that? - hugomcastro

If so what kind of rewards.
If not please state you answers.<p>Also you can vote on https://www.facebook.com/vusic.co
======
girasquid
No - I'm a subscriber to two streaming music services that usually have
everything I'm looking for, and when they don't my next source is Youtube. If
I find something I like and want to add to my collection, I buy it - usually
after I've been listening to it for a while. I buy a lot of music, but it's
after I've figured out that I like it and want to have it with me - the music
is reward enough.

~~~
hugomcastro
Do you use those services for music discovery or you stick to what you know
already and only after you search for related artists?

~~~
girasquid
I'm working on building a service for music discovery actually
(<http://beathound.com>) - it's not a problem that's been solved yet. I use
whatever I can get my hands on.

